# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  [سوال ریاضی] مثلثات

## Rolex

سلام دوستان  لطفا عکس فایل پیوست رو ببینید و بهم بگید چجوری تونسته با توجه به رابطه ی مثلثاتی که داریم تونسته یک رابطه بین زاویه آنها ایجاد کنه ؟!  پیشاپیش ممنونم

----------


## Alir3zaa

سینوس یک زاویه با کسینوس متمم اون زاویه برابره. این را توی مثلثات دوم خوندیم
کسینوس 90 منهای آلفا در ناحیه اول هست پس مثبته. چون مضرب فرد پی دوم داریم تبدیل میکنیمش به سینوس و میشه سینوس آلفا

----------


## Origami

*بهتر بود خود سوال رو میذاشتی*

----------


## amirhossein78

If Sin a = Cos b 
Then a = 90-b 

این قانون ٬ قانون شماره یک مثلثاته دومه 
دقت کنید

----------


## Phenotype_2

> If Sin a = Cos b 
> Then a = 90-b 
> 
> این قانون ٬ قانون شماره یک مثلثاته دومه 
> دقت کنید


درست نیست. سینوس 30 درجه با کوسینوس 300 درجه برابره. ولی 30 و 300 متمم هم نیستن. اگه دو زاویه متمم هم باشن الزامن سینوس یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره ولی اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویه دیگه برابر باشه، اون دو زاویه الزامن متمم نیستن.

----------


## amirhossein78

> درست نیست. سینوس 30 درجه با کوسینوس 300 درجه برابره. ولی 30 و 300 متمم هم نیستن. اگه دو زاویه متمم هم باشن الزامن سینوس یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره ولی اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویه دیگه برابر باشه، اون دو زاویه الزامن متمم نیستن.


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
سلام 
دوست عزیز من در چیزی که نوشتم کلمه الزاما اصلا به کار بردم ؟ 
چرا حرف تو دهن ادم میزارید 
من چیزی که لازمه برای ریاضی کنکور رو گفتم وگرنه که خب از این موارد که شما گفتین خیلی زیاده 

موفق باشین

----------


## hopluk

> درست نیست. سینوس 30 درجه با کوسینوس 300 درجه برابره. ولی 30 و 300 متمم هم نیستن. اگه دو زاویه متمم هم باشن الزامن سینوس یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره ولی اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویه دیگه برابر باشه، اون دو زاویه الزامن متمم نیستن.


قانونی رو که @amirhossein78 گفته همیشه ( الزاماً ) درسته .
اگر شما reference angle زاویه 300 درجه رو حساب کنین ( 60 = 300 - 360 ) می شه زاویه ی 60 درجه (یعنی 300 درجه دقیقاً همون زاویه ی 60 درجه در دایره ی مثلثاتی است هیچ فرقی ندارند.) و cos 300 = cos 60 پس می شه گفت 60 درجه و 30 درجه متمم هستند. ( حتی می شه به نوعی گفت در دایره ی مثلثاتی 300 و 30 متمم هستند !!)
sin 30 = cos 60 => 30 + 60 = 90
cos 60 با cos 300 هیچ فرقی نداره.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> قانونی رو که @amirhossein78 گفته همیشه ( الزاماً ) درسته .
> اگر شما reference angle زاویه 300 درجه رو حساب کنین ( 60 = 300 - 360 ) می شه زاویه ی 60 درجه (یعنی 300 درجه دقیقاً همون زاویه ی 60 درجه در دایره ی مثلثاتی است هیچ فرقی ندارند.) و cos 300 = cos 60 پس می شه گفت 60 درجه و 30 درجه متمم هستند. ( حتی می شه به نوعی گفت در دایره ی مثلثاتی 300 و 30 متمم هستند !!)
> sin 30 = cos 60 => 30 + 60 = 90
> cos 60 با cos 300 هیچ فرقی نداره.


اینکه کوسینوس 300 و 60 برابر ن به این معنی نیست ک این دو زاویه برابرن یا متمم هم هستن. چطور زاویه ک تو ربع اوله با زاویه ک تو ربع چهارمه برابره؟ سینوس صفر هم با لگاریتم 1 برابره و از این نتیجه نمیشه 0 و 1 برابرن. اگه 300 و 60 دقیقا یکی هستن ب گفته شما میشه بگین چرا تانژانت این دو زاویه برابر نیست؟ کدوم نسبت مثلثاتی این دو زاویه بجز کسینوسی برابرن؟ با دانش من 60 و 300 کوسینوس و سکانت برابر دارن در حالی ک سینوس، تانژانت، کتانژانت و کوسکانت این دوز زاویه قرینه هم هستن.

اینکه سینوس 60 و کوسینوس 300 برابرن ب معنی یکی بودن این زوایا یا متمم بودنشون نیست.
ی جا گفتین  cos 300 = cos 60 *پس* می شه گفت 60 درجه و 30 درجه متمم هستند. ب چشم خودت برعکس عمل نمیکنی؟ متمم بودن 60 و 30 ب دلیل 90 بودن مجموعشونه ن ب دلیل اینکه سینوسی یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره. از متمم بودن 60 و 30 و از برابری کوسینوس 60 با کوسینوس 300 نتیجه نمیشه ک 300 و 30 متممن. از این گزشته من اصلا نگیفهمم چطور از گزاره قبل از "پس" گزاره بعد از پس رو نتیجه گرفتین!



> سلام 
> دوست عزیز من در چیزی که نوشتم کلمه الزاما اصلا به کار بردم ؟ 
> چرا حرف تو دهن ادم میزارید 
> من چیزی که لازمه برای ریاضی کنکور رو گفتم وگرنه که خب از این موارد که شما گفتین خیلی زیاده 
> 
> موفق باشین


منم نگفتم شما گفتین الزامن. گزاره ی " if Sina=Cosb then a+b=p/2" صحیح نیست. از اون فرضی ک شما گفتین حکمی ک بیان شده نتیجه نمیشه.
درک ریاضی چیزی نیست ک با حفظ کردن بدست بیاد. شما هم حفظی و شبیه ب هم بودنشون اجازه نمیده درک کنیین بیانتون غلطه. اون دوستی ک بعد از شما هم نظرشو گفت تو مسیر فکری شماس. در نگاه خودتون حرفا و نتیجه گیریتون درسته. ولی منطق ریاضی چیز دیگه ای میگه.
گفتین این قانون شماره نمیدونم چند فلان جاس. همچین قانونی تو کتاب درسی نیست و اگه هم هست غلطه. شما اگه میگی هست عکس میشه بدی لطفا؟



چهار ضلعی ای ک چهار زاویه همنهشت داشته باشه مستطیل تعریف میشه.
مستطیلیه ک چهار ضلع همنهشت داشته باشه مربع تعریف میشه.
ی مربع و ی مستطیل چهار زاویه همنهشت دارن ولی الازمن همنهشت نیستن. هر مربع الزامن ی مستطیل هم هست ولی عکس این موضوع درست نیست


میگن پیامبرها معجزه هم ک میوردن عده ای ایمان نمیوردن. نمیخام درگیر داستان های تخیلی و مزهبی بشم ک برای زهن ها توسعه نیافته سروده شدن این داستان ها. ولی دوستان من مثال نقض اوردم از غلط بودن نتیجه گیریتون. اونوقت مشتی عدله و براهین خارج از نظام منطق با کلی نتیجه گیری غلط، تفسیر کجوکوله و تعمیم های نا درست میارین ک بگین گزارتون درسته؟ 

بیش از پش مشتاقم تصویری از این گزاره ک توی کتاب درسی ب عنوان گزاره درست اومده رو ببینم.

----------


## amirhossein78

> اینکه کوسینوس 300 و 60 برابر ن به این معنی نیست ک این دو زاویه برابرن یا متمم هم هستن. چطور زاویه ک تو ربع اوله با زاویه ک تو ربع چهارمه برابره؟ سینوس صفر هم با لگاریتم 1 برابره و از این نتیجه نمیشه 0 و 1 برابرن. اگه 300 و 60 دقیقا یکی هستن ب گفته شما میشه بگین چرا تانژانت این دو زاویه برابر نیست؟ کدوم نسبت مثلثاتی این دو زاویه بجز کسینوسی برابرن؟ با دانش من 60 و 300 کوسینوس و سکانت برابر دارن در حالی ک سینوس، تانژانت، کتانژانت و کوسکانت این دوز زاویه قرینه هم هستن.
> 
> اینکه سینوس 60 و کوسینوس 300 برابرن ب معنی یکی بودن این زوایا یا متمم بودنشون نیست.
> ی جا گفتین  cos 300 = cos 60 *پس* می شه گفت 60 درجه و 30 درجه متمم هستند. ب چشم خودت برعکس عمل نمیکنی؟ متمم بودن 60 و 30 ب دلیل 90 بودن مجموعشونه ن ب دلیل اینکه سینوسی یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره. از متمم بودن 60 و 30 و از برابری کوسینوس 60 با کوسینوس 300 نتیجه نمیشه ک 300 و 30 متممن. از این گزشته من اصلا نگیفهمم چطور از گزاره قبل از "پس" گزاره بعد از پس رو نتیجه گرفتین!
> 
> 
> منم نگفتم شما گفتین الزامن. گزاره ی " if Sina=Cosb then a+b=p/2" صحیح نیست. از اون فرضی ک شما گفتین حکمی ک بیان شده نتیجه نمیشه.
> درک ریاضی چیزی نیست ک با حفظ کردن بدست بیاد. شما هم حفظی و شبیه ب هم بودنشون اجازه نمیده درک کنیین بیانتون غلطه. اون دوستی ک بعد از شما هم نظرشو گفت تو مسیر فکری شماس. در نگاه خودتون حرفا و نتیجه گیریتون درسته. ولی منطق ریاضی چیز دیگه ای میگه.
> گفتین این قانون شماره نمیدونم چند فلان جاس. همچین قانونی تو کتاب درسی نیست و اگه هم هست غلطه. شما اگه میگی هست عکس میشه بدی لطفا؟
> ...



سلام دوباره 
اصلا چی شد ؟؟ چی رو به چی ربط دادین دوست من ؟ از ریاضیات رسوندیمون به قضیه معجزه و این حرفا ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (76):  شوخی کردم 
 خب ببینید وقتی همینجوری دست اتهام رو نشونه میگیرن به سمت این که من فرمولی رو حفظ کردم و همینجوری میام اینجا و از روی حفظیات می گم واقعا با چه استدلالی اینو میگین ؟ 
من چیزی رو گفتم که به درد بچه های کنکور بخوره - چیزی که بدرد خودمم خورد 
اگه بخوام گزاره ای که گفتم رو دقیق تر بگم باید بگم if a+b = π/2  then Sin a = Cos b   یعنی این دقیق تر و درست تر هستش ولی من چیزی که بالا گفتم در محدوده و حیطه کنکور هستش و اگه دقت کنین هم اصلا کلمه الزاما رو نیوردم که شما سریع نتیجه میگیرن که خب اقا 360 و 300 که متمم نیستن پس کلا هر چی که من گفتم چرته  :Yahoo (4): 

سعی کنیم موقعی که می خوایم نظر بدیم عصبانیتمونو کنترل کنیم 
فک نکنید که این فرمول ها و کلا این بحث مثلثات فقط برای یه عده نوشته شده و فقط یه عده تو دنیا اونو میفهمن نه اینجوری نیست 

باز هم میگم اگه فکر می کنین نیاز به عذرخواهی توسط من در مورد گزاره ای که نوشتم هستش من از همه عذر میخوام ولی این درست نیست که شما اینجور راحت انگشت اتهام میارین و میگین روابط رو حفظ کردین 
اگه الان من اینجا ناظر این بخش شدم حداقل حداقل یه چیزایی بلد هستم و همین 

احساس میکنم ادامه این بحث نه به نفع شما و نه بنده و نه بچه ها هستش 
امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشین

----------


## hopluk

> اینکه کوسینوس 300 و 60 برابر ن به این معنی نیست ک این دو زاویه برابرن یا متمم هم هستن. چطور زاویه ک تو ربع اوله با زاویه ک تو ربع چهارمه برابره؟ سینوس صفر هم با لگاریتم 1 برابره و از این نتیجه نمیشه 0 و 1 برابرن. اگه 300 و 60 دقیقا یکی هستن ب گفته شما میشه بگین چرا تانژانت این دو زاویه برابر نیست؟ کدوم نسبت مثلثاتی این دو زاویه بجز کسینوسی برابرن؟ با دانش من 60 و 300 کوسینوس و سکانت برابر دارن در حالی ک سینوس، تانژانت، کتانژانت و کوسکانت این دوز زاویه قرینه هم هستن.


عزیز من چرا برابرند. تانژانت ها برابرند فقط در یک علامت منفی تفاوت دارند که وقتی دارین محاسبه می کنین باید علامت ربع رو در محاسبه لحاظ کنین. من دیگه بیشتر از این توضیح ندم ولی شما می تونین این عبارت رو سرچ و مقالات رو مطالعه کنین : "reference angle and coterminal angle"
(It turns out that angles that have the same reference angles always have the same trigonometry function values (the sign may vary

( cos 300 و cos 60 مثل یک روح در دو بدنن! همینطور tan 300 و tan 60 . مهم نیست که حالا نسبت به مبدا تانژانت بالا باشه یا پایین . علامت منفی را نسبت به مبدا می گیریم مثل انرژی پتانسیل که نسبت به مبدا می گیریم.)
در ضمن چرا در کتاب ریاضی دوم دبیرستان این قانون تلویحاً اومده ( در صفحه ی 135) به راحتی می شه ازش برداشت کرد. (درش نوشته به ازای هر زاویه ی دلخواه از تتا)  اصلا این ها ( sin(pi/2 - a) = cos a و cos(pi/2 - a) = sin a ) هم بر همین قانون صحه می ذارن.
شما هر مثالی که می خواین بزنین من به راحتی زاویه ی مورد نظر شما رو زاویه ی رفرنسشو به دست می آرم و از همین قانون استفاده می کنم و درست هم جواب می ده.

----------


## unlucky

> عزیز من چرا برابرند. تانژانت ها برابرند فقط در یک علامت منفی تفاوت دارند که وقتی دارین محاسبه می کنین باید علامت ربع رو در محاسبه لحاظ کنین


یه توضیح برای من میدی ؟؟
متوجه این بخش قرمز رنگ نشدم...
کلا اگه میشه یه مثال خودت حل کن. و توضیح بده چطوری حل کردی. مرسی میشم واقعا.

----------


## hopluk

> یه توضیح برای من میدی ؟؟
> متوجه این بخش قرمز رنگ نشدم...
> کلا اگه میشه یه مثال خودت حل کن. و توضیح بده چطوری حل کردی. مرسی میشم واقعا.


بفرمایید : 60 درجه زاویه ی رفرنس 300 درجه است. (بنابراین مقدار تمام نسبت های مثلثاتی این دو همیشه برابرند. (اگرچه ممکن است علامتشان فرق داشته باشد.)
  زاویه ی 300 درجه در ربع چهارم است.(در ربع چهارم تانژانت منفی است) tan 300 = -tan60
tan 300 = -1.7320508075688772935274463415059
tan 60 = 1.7320508075688772935274463415059
مقدار (بزرگی) هر دو برابر است فقط در یک علامت منفی فرق دارند. ( که علامت منفی نسبت به مبدا نمودار تانژانت است.)

----------


## unlucky

> بفرمایید : 60 درجه زاویه ی رفرنس 300 درجه است. (بنابراین مقدار تمام نسبت های مثلثاتی این دو همیشه برابرند. (اگرچه ممکن است علامتشان فرق داشته باشد.)
>   زاویه ی 300 درجه در ربع چهارم است.(در ربع چهارم تانژانت منفی است) tan 300 = -tan60
> tan 300 = -1.7320508075688772935274463415059
> tan 60 = 1.7320508075688772935274463415059
> مقدار (بزرگی) هر دو برابر است فقط در یک علامت منفی فرق دارند. ( که علامت منفی نسبت به مبدا نمودار تانژانت است.)


از پست قبلیت متوجه شدم که اینها  فرقشون توی علامتشونه. از این لحاظ توجیه ام.
خواستم بدونم علامت ربع رو چجوری لحاظ میکنی. من مشکلم اونجاست  :Yahoo (4): 
این قسمت قرمزه...

----------


## hopluk

> از پست قبلیت متوجه شدم که اینها  فرقشون توی علامتشونه. از این لحاظ توجیه ام.
> خواستم بدونم علامت ربع رو چجوری لحاظ میکنی. من مشکلم اونجاست 
> این قسمت قرمزه...


؟؟
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...Vee-JQdW8NdSuw
http://emweb.unl.edu/Math/mathweb/trigonom/Image296.gif
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...circle.svg.png

----------


## unlucky

راستش من کلا فکر کردم منظورت از خط آخر چیز دیگه ایه.  :Yahoo (21):  وگرنه علامت ربع هارو حفظم...
متوجه شدم مرسی... ببخشید وقتتم گرفتم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sasaa

> اینکه کوسینوس 300 و 60 برابر ن به این معنی نیست ک این دو زاویه برابرن یا متمم هم هستن. چطور زاویه ک تو ربع اوله با زاویه ک تو ربع چهارمه برابره؟ سینوس صفر هم با لگاریتم 1 برابره و از این نتیجه نمیشه 0 و 1 برابرن. اگه 300 و 60 دقیقا یکی هستن ب گفته شما میشه بگین چرا تانژانت این دو زاویه برابر نیست؟ کدوم نسبت مثلثاتی این دو زاویه بجز کسینوسی برابرن؟ با دانش من 60 و 300 کوسینوس و سکانت برابر دارن در حالی ک سینوس، تانژانت، کتانژانت و کوسکانت این دوز زاویه قرینه هم هستن.
> 
> اینکه سینوس 60 و کوسینوس 300 برابرن ب معنی یکی بودن این زوایا یا متمم بودنشون نیست.
> ی جا گفتین  cos 300 = cos 60 *پس* می شه گفت 60 درجه و 30 درجه متمم هستند. ب چشم خودت برعکس عمل نمیکنی؟ متمم بودن 60 و 30 ب دلیل 90 بودن مجموعشونه ن ب دلیل اینکه سینوسی یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره. از متمم بودن 60 و 30 و از برابری کوسینوس 60 با کوسینوس 300 نتیجه نمیشه ک 300 و 30 متممن. از این گزشته من اصلا نگیفهمم چطور از گزاره قبل از "پس" گزاره بعد از پس رو نتیجه گرفتین!
> 
> 
> منم نگفتم شما گفتین الزامن. گزاره ی " if Sina=Cosb then a+b=p/2" صحیح نیست. از اون فرضی ک شما گفتین حکمی ک بیان شده نتیجه نمیشه.
> درک ریاضی چیزی نیست ک با حفظ کردن بدست بیاد. شما هم حفظی و شبیه ب هم بودنشون اجازه نمیده درک کنیین بیانتون غلطه. اون دوستی ک بعد از شما هم نظرشو گفت تو مسیر فکری شماس. در نگاه خودتون حرفا و نتیجه گیریتون درسته. ولی منطق ریاضی چیز دیگه ای میگه.
> گفتین این قانون شماره نمیدونم چند فلان جاس. همچین قانونی تو کتاب درسی نیست و اگه هم هست غلطه. شما اگه میگی هست عکس میشه بدی لطفا؟
> ...


تصویرش :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirhossein78

> تصویرش



خیلی ممنون

----------


## Phenotype_2

> عزیز من چرا برابرند. تانژانت ها برابرند فقط در یک علامت منفی تفاوت دارند که وقتی دارین محاسبه می کنین باید علامت ربع رو در محاسبه لحاظ کنین. من دیگه بیشتر از این توضیح ندم ولی شما می تونین این عبارت رو سرچ و مقالات رو مطالعه کنین : "reference angle and coterminal angle"
> (It turns out that angles that have the same reference angles always have the same trigonometry function values (the sign may vary
> 
> ( cos 300 و cos 60 مثل یک روح در دو بدنن! همینطور tan 300 و tan 60 . مهم نیست که حالا نسبت به مبدا تانژانت بالا باشه یا پایین . علامت منفی را نسبت به مبدا می گیریم مثل انرژی پتانسیل که نسبت به مبدا می گیریم.)
> در ضمن چرا در کتاب ریاضی دوم دبیرستان این قانون تلویحاً اومده ( در صفحه ی 135) به راحتی می شه ازش برداشت کرد. (درش نوشته به ازای هر زاویه ی دلخواه از تتا)  اصلا این ها ( sin(pi/2 - a) = cos a و cos(pi/2 - a) = sin a ) هم بر همین قانون صحه می ذارن.
> شما هر مثالی که می خواین بزنین من به راحتی زاویه ی مورد نظر شما رو زاویه ی رفرنسشو به دست می آرم و از همین قانون استفاده می کنم و درست هم جواب می ده.


تو زهن من بین قرار داد ها ووتعاریف فرق هست. چیزایی و شما میگین تعریف نیستن. قرار داد هستن. رفرنس اینگل ی قرار داده. قرار دادی برای درک و بیان ساده تر مطلب.واردش نمیشم، موضوعی ک مشتاقم بهش اشاره کنم این نیست.

با منطق ریاضی، بحث من و شما سر اینکه من میگم با وجود اینکه عکس و نقیض ی گزاره صحیح الازمن صحیحه ولی عکس ی قضیه الزامن صحیح نیست. من میگم اگه p=>q صحیح باشه، q!=>p هم حتمن درسته ولی از ب فرض صحیح بودن p=>q گزاره q=>p نتیجه نمیشه و گزاره ایه ک باید تحقیق بشه. اگه جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کنیم و فرض جدید رو نقیض کنین ب گزاره ای میرسین ک بنا ب قوانین منطق صحیحه. ولی اکه جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کنید ب گزاره ای میرسید ک باید درست بودنش زو تحقیق کنید. میتونه درست باشه یا نباشه. 

خب. اگه دو زاویه متمم باشن (مجموعشون نیم صفحه باشه) سینوس یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره. این ی گزاره درسته و میشه تحقیقش کرد. شما اومدین جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کردین و گفتین اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویه دیگه برابر باشه اون دو زاویه برابر و ادعا میکنین درسته و توی کتاب درسی اومده. این گزاره ن درسته و ن توی کتاب درسی ب عنوان گزاره صیحی بیان شده. همنطور ک گفتم عکس و نقیض هر گزاره صحیح بنا ب منطق ی گزاره صحیحه *پس* از صحیح بودن گزاره "اگه دو زاویه متمم باشن، سینوس یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره" نتیجه میشه " اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویا دیگه برابر نباشه اون دو زاویه متمم نیستن". شما نمیتونید جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کنید و ادعا کنید درسته و کتاب درسی هم اینجوری گفته. حالا ک جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کردین ولی فرض جدید رو نقیض نکردید گزارتون رو باید تحقیق کنید. شما نکردید و ادعا کردین صیحه. من مثال نقض اوردم ک گزاره غلطه. شما شرو کردین ب تحلیل شخصیتی و ارجاع ب منابع علمی از نگاه خودتون.

بله ب راحتی میشه برداشت کرد از صفحه 135. ولی چ برداشتی؟ برداشتتون هم از صفحه 135 صحیح نیست هم از شخصیت و اخلاقم

شما منابع فارسیتون رو ب درستی متوجه شدین ک ب انگلیسی ارجاعم میدین؟ ولیو در اینجا همونطور ک ک از پرانتز بعدش برداشت میشه ب معنی قدر مطلق بیان شده. ب عبارتی absolute values رو اگه بجای values مینوشت دیگه نیازی ب پرانتز بعدش نبود. منبع شما داره سعی میکنه مطلب رو ساده بگه و چون absolute values ممکنه واسه مخاطب نا اشنا ب مفاهیج ریاضی ابهام داشته باشه absolute رو ننوشته ولی توی پرانتز توضیحی ازافه کرده. 

در مورد اونجایی ک روابطی نوشتین ک عدد پی رو با pi نمایش دادین:
بله این روابط درست هستن. مثلا
Sin (p/2 - a)=Cosa 
ب ازای هر زاویه دلخاه الفا درسته و شما میگین از این برداشت کردین ک اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویه دیگه برابر بود اون دو زاویه متمم هستن. با اینکه چطور دو زاویه دلخاه شد دو زاویا متمم و استدلال شما چیه و چ قراردادهایی بکار میبرید کار ندارم. مثال نقضی ک زدم کار رو تموم میکنه. با اینکه این گزاره در گستره ارزشمندی کنکور درسته هم موافق نیستم. این گزاره تو کتاب درسی نیومده. درست هم نیست و تو کنکور هم درست تفسیر نمیشه.

If Sina = Cosb Then a + b = P/2 is false

----------


## Phenotype_2

> تصویرش


کوش؟ کجا رو میگین؟ دور خط بکشین خاهشن. نمیدونم کتاب رو وارون گرفتین یا وارون نشستین، ی عکس درست بگیرین. حالا من با مبایلم. اتو روتیت رو غیر فعال میکنم گوشی رو میچرخونم. اونی ک با پی سی یا لپتاپه چکار کنه؟
 @amirhossein78 شما چی؟ میبینین؟ کجا نوشته اون گزاره ای ک شما ادعا کردین درسته؟

----------


## vemaj

> کوش؟ کجا رو میگین؟ دور خط بکشین خاهشن. نمیدونم کتاب رو وارون گرفتین یا وارون نشستین، ی عکس درست بگیرین. حالا من با مبایلم. اتو روتیت رو غیر فعال میکنم گوشی رو میچرخونم. اونی ک با پی سی یا لپتاپه چکار کنه؟
>  @amirhossein78 شما چی؟ میبینین؟ کجا نوشته اون گزاره ای ک شما ادعا کردین درسته؟


ما سرمون رو میچرخونیم مهدی  :Yahoo (4): 

ر.ا: مهدی درست میگه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sasaa

> کوش؟ کجا رو میگین؟ دور خط بکشین خاهشن. نمیدونم کتاب رو وارون گرفتین یا وارون نشستین، ی عکس درست بگیرین. حالا من با مبایلم. اتو روتیت رو غیر فعال میکنم گوشی رو میچرخونم. اونی ک با پی سی یا لپتاپه چکار کنه؟
>  @amirhossein78 شما چی؟ میبینین؟ کجا نوشته اون گزاره ای ک شما ادعا کردین درسته؟


اه تو رو رپلای زدم می خواستم اقای  @hopluk
رو رپلای بزنم گفتن صفحه 135
عکسش کجه؟؟به بزرگواری خودت ببخش
اونی که با پی سی یا لپ تاپ هم هس ببخشه

----------


## Engineer24



----------


## amirhossein78

> کوش؟ کجا رو میگین؟ دور خط بکشین خاهشن. نمیدونم کتاب رو وارون گرفتین یا وارون نشستین، ی عکس درست بگیرین. حالا من با مبایلم. اتو روتیت رو غیر فعال میکنم گوشی رو میچرخونم. اونی ک با پی سی یا لپتاپه چکار کنه؟
>  @amirhossein78 شما چی؟ میبینین؟ کجا نوشته اون گزاره ای ک شما ادعا کردین درسته؟


دوست عزیز چندین بار جوابتون رو دادم ولی مثل اینکه نمی خواید قبول کنید توضیح کافی هم دادم

----------


## amirhossein78

فکر کنم تا حد کافی در مورد سوال بحث شد 
با تشکر از همه 
موفق باشین

----------


## amirhossein78

به دلیل درخواست دوستان تاپیک به طور موقت باز میشه 

موفق باشین

----------


## hopluk

> نوشته اصلی توسط *hopluk*
> 
> عزیز من چرا برابرند. تانژانت ها برابرند فقط در یک علامت منفی تفاوت دارند که وقتی دارین محاسبه می کنین باید علامت ربع رو در محاسبه لحاظ کنین. من دیگه بیشتر از این توضیح ندم ولی شما می تونین این عبارت رو سرچ و مقالات رو مطالعه کنین : "reference angle and coterminal angle"
> (It turns out that angles that have the same reference angles always have the same trigonometry function values (the sign may vary
> 
> ( cos 300 و cos 60 مثل یک روح در دو بدنن! همینطور tan 300 و tan 60 . مهم نیست که حالا نسبت به مبدا تانژانت بالا باشه یا پایین . علامت منفی را نسبت به مبدا می گیریم مثل انرژی پتانسیل که نسبت به مبدا می گیریم.)
> در ضمن چرا در کتاب ریاضی دوم دبیرستان این قانون تلویحاً اومده ( در صفحه ی 135) به راحتی می شه ازش برداشت کرد. (درش نوشته به ازایهر زاویه ی دلخواه از تتا) اصلا این ها ( sin(pi/2 - a) = cos a و cos(pi/2 - a) = sin a ) هم بر همین قانون صحه می ذارن.
> 
> شما هر مثالی که می خواین بزنین من به راحتی زاویه ی مورد نظر شما رو زاویه ی رفرنسشو به دست می آرم و از همین قانون استفاده می کنم و درست هم جواب می ده.





> تو زهن من بین قرار داد ها ووتعاریف فرق هست. چیزایی و شما میگین تعریف نیستن. قرار داد هستن. رفرنس اینگل ی قرار داده. قرار دادی برای درک و بیان ساده تر مطلب.واردش نمیشم، موضوعی ک مشتاقم بهش اشاره کنم این نیست.
> 
> با منطق ریاضی، بحث من و شما سر اینکه من میگم با وجود اینکه عکس و نقیض ی گزاره صحیح الازمن صحیحه ولی عکس ی قضیه الزامن صحیح نیست. من میگم اگه p=>q صحیح باشه، q!=>p هم حتمن درسته ولی از ب فرض صحیح بودن p=>q گزاره q=>p نتیجه نمیشه و گزاره ایه ک باید تحقیق بشه. اگه جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کنیم و فرض جدید رو نقیض کنین ب گزاره ای میرسین ک بنا ب قوانین منطق صحیحه. ولی اکه جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کنید ب گزاره ای میرسید ک باید درست بودنش زو تحقیق کنید. میتونه درست باشه یا نباشه. 
> 
> خب. اگه دو زاویه متمم باشن (مجموعشون نیم صفحه باشه) سینوس یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره. این ی گزاره درسته و میشه تحقیقش کرد. شما اومدین جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کردین و گفتین اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویه دیگه برابر باشه اون دو زاویه برابر و ادعا میکنین درسته و توی کتاب درسی اومده. این گزاره ن درسته و ن توی کتاب درسی ب عنوان گزاره صیحی بیان شده. همنطور ک گفتم عکس و نقیض هر گزاره صحیح بنا ب منطق ی گزاره صحیحه *پس* از صحیح بودن گزاره "اگه دو زاویه متمم باشن، سینوس یکی با کوسینوس دیگری برابره" نتیجه میشه " اگه سینوس ی زاویه با کوسینوس زاویا دیگه برابر نباشه اون دو زاویه متمم نیستن". شما نمیتونید جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کنید و ادعا کنید درسته و کتاب درسی هم اینجوری گفته. حالا ک جای فرض و حکم رو عوض کردین ولی فرض جدید رو نقیض نکردید گزارتون رو باید تحقیق کنید. شما نکردید و ادعا کردین صیحه. من مثال نقض اوردم ک گزاره غلطه. شما شرو کردین ب تحلیل شخصیتی(تحلیل شخصیتی ؟؟کجا در پست های قبلی من تحلیل شخصیتی کردم ؟؟) و ارجاع ب منابع علمی از نگاه خودتون.
> 
> بله ب راحتی میشه برداشت کرد از صفحه 135. ولی چ برداشتی؟ برداشتتون هم از صفحه 135 صحیح نیست هم از شخصیت و اخلاقم(؟؟؟)
> 
> شما منابع فارسیتون رو ب درستی متوجه شدین ک ب انگلیسی ارجاعم میدین؟ ولیو در اینجا همونطور ک ک از پرانتز بعدش برداشت میشه ب معنی قدر مطلق بیان شده. ب عبارتی absolute values رو اگه بجای values مینوشت دیگه نیازی ب پرانتز بعدش نبود. منبع شما داره سعی میکنه مطلب رو ساده بگه و چون absolute values ممکنه واسه مخاطب نا اشنا ب مفاهیج ریاضی ابهام داشته باشه absolute رو ننوشته ولی توی پرانتز توضیحی ازافه کرده. 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز. من تازه الان اومدم تاپیک هم که بسته شده. (البته الان باز شد.) خیلی کامل اینجا براتون توضیح می دم.
اول من از شما می خوام برای من مقدار cos 300 رو در دایره ی مثلثاتی بدست بیارین. چجوری برام حل می کنین ؟؟ یک راه بیشتر ندارین فقط یک راه اونم این که 300 رو بر روی دایره ی مثلثاتی پیدا کنین و سپس از اون جا یک مثلث قائم الزاویه رسم کنین که زاویه ی 60 درجه با محور x داره و بعد حل کنین !! (حالا از فرمول هم استفاده کنین 60 = 300 - 360 کنین باز هم دقیقا دارین همین کار رو می کنین !) نه شما بلکه ماشین حساب و کامپیوتر هم زاویه ی رفرنس می گیرن و بعد حساب می کنن !! می دونین چرا چون ما cos 300 که مقدار جدیدی داشته باشه نداریم ! ( پس مثلث قائم الزاویه باید رسم کنین) . پس من cos 300 دادم به شما مثلث قائم الزاویه رسم کردی داری با cos 60 کار می کنی حل می کنی به من جواب می دی.
زاویه ی رفرنس اصلا قرداد نیست. اصلا برای راحتی نیست. شما وقتی یک خط رو می خوای سایه شو روی محور x ها محاسبه کنی باید یک مثلث قائم الزاویه بسازی که زاویه ای که این مثلث با محور x ها می سازه رو می گن زاویه ی رفرنس بعد بیای از نسبت های مثلثاتی استفاده کنی. این اصول کاره.

تمام نسبت های مثلثاتی مثل sin cos tan فقط برای مثلث قائم الزاویه هستن و *فقط در اون جا اعتبار دارن.* ما در مثلث قائم الزاویه ، زاویه ی بیشتر از 90 درجه نداریم !! پیدا نمی کنیم ! ما فقط تا sin 90 داریم تا cos 90 داریم ، sin 91 نداریم sin 91 ای که مقدار جدیدی به ما بده نداریم. اگر روی دایره ی مثلثاتی می بینین که sin 91 رو می گیریم ما فقط داریم تکرار مقادیر قبلی sin یعنی ( sin های زیر 90 رو حساب می کنیم ) sin 91 تکراره !! تکرار ، تکرار مقدار sin 89 !!
همینطور cos 300 درجه همینطور، تکراره مقدار cos 60 درجه است. ما cos 300 درجه ی جدید نداریم !! می بینید پس شما محدود به یک مثلث قائم الزاویه هستین نه یک دایره ی مثلثاتی بی کران که یه cos 300 درجه رو می گیرین و فکر می کنین مقدار جدیدیه و بعد می گین قانون الزاماً درست نیست !! cos 300 تکرار قسمت های قبلی سریاله ! آقا دایره ی مثلثاتی تناوبه تکراره . نداریم بالاتر از 90 درجه مقداری برای نسبت های مثلثاتی.

شما که cos 300 درجه رو مثال گرفتین عین این می مونه که cos 60 درجه رو برداشتین روش یک نقاب زدین بعد دارین قانون رو می گین الزاماً درست نیست !! وقتی cos 300 رو برداشتین یعنی cos 60 درجه رو برداشتین !! می تونین روی مثلث قائم الزاویه به من cos 300 رو نشون بدین ؟؟ ( ضلع مجاور به زاویه 300 درجه تقسیم بر وتر !! داریم ؟ بیشتر از 90 در مثلث قائم الزاویه داریم ؟ )

پس اگر دو زاویه متمم باشن sin و cos شون با هم و tan و cot هم با هم الزاماً برابرن . *عکس* این قضیه هم درسته. بله عکس قضیه هم درسته اگر sin و cos دو زاویه با هم برابر بودن قطعا دو زاویه متمم هستند.

حالا شما بیا در اون مثال مبتدیانه cos 300 رو ارائه بده . cos 300 وجود مستقل نداره !! وقتی cos 300 رو برداشتی با sin 30 مقایسه می کنی قطعا قطعا عین مقایسه cos 60 با sin 30 است. وقتی cos 4532 رو بر می داری با sin 58 مقایسه می کنی داری cos 32 رو با sin 58 مقایسه می کنی! من به خاطر همین گفتم که برید بخونید دیگه بیشتر از این توضیح ندم. مثلث قائم الزاویه !! نه دایره ای بی کران ! cos 300 وجود مستقل نداره تکراره تکرار مقادیر زیر 90 کسینوس. cos 300 جدیدی نداریم. همش داری تکرار ها رو انتخاب می کنی و یک نقاب جدید روشون می زنی و به عنوان مثال نقض ارائه می دی. این که مثال نقض نیست. دوباره همون شد که.
If Sin (a) = Cos (b) Then a + b = pi/2 is TRUE

----------


## Engineer24

به نظرم بهتره اول همتون مشخص کنید دقیقا سر چی دارین بحث می کنید.
سر درستی اون عبارت اول از لحاظ منطقی.
یا سر اینکه متمم یک زاویه چی هست.
یا برابری مقادیر سینوس و کسینوس.

یه توصیه دوستانه هم اینکه تو بحث علمی ، مخصوصا درسی مثل ریاضی که منطق حرف اول رو میزنه شخصیت همدیگه رو به چالش نکشین بلکه سعی کنید عبارتی رو که می نویسین بر مبنای منطق درستی استوار باشه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

.
If Sin (a) = Cos (b) Then a + b = pi/2 is TRUE
اره. درست میگی*. حواسم نبود. اگه a رو با 5p/4 و b رو هم با 5p/4 جانشین کنیم sina با cosb برابر میشه. مجموع a و b هم ک میشه 5p/2 و با p/2 برابر نیست نکته انحرافیه و تاثیری رو نادرستی* گزاره نداره.
اقا ازیت نشی ی وقت. گزاره درسته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Akhm

تشکر

----------

